# Leaky Gas Diet



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

After months of trials, Ive finally found a diet that completely eliminates the oder. It consists of eating only whole grain spaghetti, bananas, and kiwi. Also drinking lots of Georges Aloe Vera juice( I go through a gallon in 3-4 days).

Im oder free but not leaky gas free. Still, if I have to follow this diet for the rest of my life, I will.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Any info from a nutrition point of view? What is in these foods that makes you odor free? The juice is quite specific.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

Great Jonasbonus2, now all you need is to choose the words you want in your tombstone, i´m not joking, you will probably die because of that diet.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

I think its a complicated thing as I came to these conclusions through trial and error but let me give you a few answers about how I came to these conclusions scientifically.

1) Bananas- I read an article https://www.newscientist.com/article/2109040-these-are-the-foods-you-should-eat-if-you-want-less-smelly-farts/ that found they reduce hydrogen sulfide production by 75%. Actually, I think they are the weakest link in my diet. If I had to eliminate one thing, it would be bananas. I think they slightly increase smell relative to kiwis and whole grain pasta.

2). Kiwis contain a lot of antioxidant components which can stifle the bacteria producing Oder. Plus, they have no sulfur( which bananas do have, so theyre basically like bananas in terms of bacteria stifling but with no sulfur).

3) Whole grain pasta is low sulfur and has a lot of carbs which absorb hydrogen sulfide production. Plus, its a great source of calories

4). Aloe Vera juice because Flossy posted about how activated charcoal stopped the smell of gas. I thought aloe Vera juice should do the same thing. Except you can take aloe Vera juice in much higher amounts than activated charcoal because you can treat it as a drink rather than popping pills. So I decided to try aloe Vera and I take huge quantities and it works.

Thats the scientific reasoning behind it. I think if I just did whole grain pasta, kiwi, and aloe Vera juice itd be even better. But I like bananas and Im pretty much older free so Ill probably stick to that.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

MarianoZab said:


> Great Jonasbonus2, now all you need is to choose the words you want in your tombstone, i´m not joking, you will probably die because of that diet.


Atleast he died smell free. I discussed this in the discord and think that if I added in grilled chicken, Id probably be ok diet wise. Grilled chicken should actually be better than bananas for the diet smell wise because I think it actually may reduce smell more. Like I said, bananas are the weak link.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

It´s your life, your health, your choices Jonasbonus2, but as i dont desire you any harm, i don´t know, it seems a dangerous diet, you are missing a lot of vitamins, minerals, etc. that cannot be properly replaced by supplements.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Mariano, I appreciate the concern. This probably won't be a long term thing at all. It's just a temporary solution to this problem. I really don't have many other options until I can fix the problem entirely. I will probably amend this diet to add more things as I learn more about this. This is just the best i could come up with right now, having only suffered for 3 months with this debilitating and seriously awful condition.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Our ancestors used to have a limited diet, just about anything that grew in their territory and based on the time of the year. Some people are vegan and others are convinced to the zero-carb diet. If you notice you're lacking any vitamins, perhaps you could supplement with some pills if needed. I think it's good to figure out which ones you might lack from this diet.

Bananas and whole grains are rich of soluble fiber. Perhaps you could search for other foods high in soluble fiber?


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Candide said:


> Our ancestors used to have a limited diet, just about anything that grew in their territory and based on the time of the year. Some people are vegan and others are convinced to the zero-carb diet. If you notice you're lacking any vitamins, perhaps you could supplement with some pills if needed. I think it's good to figure out which ones you might lack from this diet.
> 
> Bananas and whole grains are rich of soluble fiber. Perhaps you could search for other foods high in soluble fiber?


I think what we need to look for is foods high in soluble fiber that are low in sulfur. That way, we can get a more balanced diet that also reduces the smell.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Weve worked out a diet that is more balanced but still substantially reduces FBO.

Consists of- Green apples, Braggs organic extra virgin olive oil, whole grain pasta, raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, almond milk( unsweetened no added sugar), strawberries, green apples, bananas, kiwi, and cucumbers + grilled chicken/wild caught Atlantic salmon 3-4x a week.

Lots of fruits in there because they are powerful antioxidants and reduce smell. Supplement with activated charcoal in between meals and with chlorophyll just before meals. Should reduce odor by about 85-90% over a year and maybe 95% over 10 years. Not sure if its possible to go 100% but it is possible to get close.


----------

